
Climate Model Predicts West Antarctic Ice Sheet Could Melt Rapidly - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/31/science/global-warming-antarctica-ice-sheet-sea-level-rise.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11392005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11392005).

